# Security storm door stuck



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think what they mean is the face plate holds the bolt stiff and if you remove the screw you might have enough movement in the bolt for it to move.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, Before even installing the door I would have put a level of the hinge side to checked to see if it was plumb and added spacers if it's not.
#2, There's no safety spring installed so if the wind catches the door it's going to open to far and bend both of shafts on the pistons.
#3, If I find one that's not latching, or sticking, I close the door until it's just touching the frame and mark the the latch and dead bolt points on the aluminum frame with a pencile to see how far it's off.
If it's not much I just use my Dremal tool to grind a little bit off the aluminum.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I dunno...I would start by unscrewing the two screws on the handle plate.


----------



## powersrp (Apr 12, 2020)

I have the same situation with our therma-tru 8’ front entrance door. Its been locked since nov, only way to open it is to remove the hinge pins. Our problem is our builder did not install the door correctly, We always had to push top of door in a little to be able to pull up on handle and lock the 3 pt tounges, after a cpl years of doing this the dead bolt will not unlock and is most likely broken in the gear box, therma-thru sent us a new gear box under warranty that i will install and then move the hinges so the door hangs level when it warms up outside. The builder, ha, he not allowed on my property, when they built our house they made 16”x16”x4” forms and poured pads with the left over cement, well he left a few here and last spring just drove up and thought he was going to take them. I told him they are ours, we paid for the cement, you have not called or returned to fix any items on the fix it list, get your sorry butt off my property, your entitled to nothing. I wondered why there was no place to leave reviews on his website. Duhhhh


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powersrp (Apr 12, 2020)

joecaption said:


> #1, Before even installing the door I would have put a level of the hinge side to checked to see if it was plumb and added spacers if it's not.
> #2, There's no safety spring installed so if the wind catches the door it's going to open to far and bend both of shafts on the pistons.
> #3, If I find one that's not latching, or sticking, I close the door until it's just touching the frame and mark the the latch and dead bolt points on the aluminum frame with a pencile to see how far it's off.
> If it's not much I just use my Dremal tool to grind a little bit off the aluminum.



My 3 point lock will not budge, i have to pull hinge pins. Then i will have recut the top hinge in the jam to get the top of the door in towards gasket about a 1/4, then mark and cut other two hinges. pia


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

